# You like Meshuggah?You like EFFIN' HUGE sticks? Then czech this out (Multi-Cam cover)



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 6, 2012)

Ohai guise! Some weeks ago I posted this thread which was the first cover my band's drummer recorded at Blackmirror Studios, during recordings for our debut album.

Well, here's the second vid, which is Meshuggah's classic Beneath! 



We found these ridiculously huge Pro Mark sticks around in the studio, and just HAD TO use them  
At first it was just for the lulz, but actually it has been very challenging and painful. Because of that, the performance is not perfect, but still enjoyable 

Thanks to Ermin Hamidovic of Systematic Productions who did an awesome job mixing these drums, I did all the video shooting and editing.

If you wanna listen to a drums-only version, here it is!
Meshuggah - Beneath Drum Cover by Stefano Reynoldz Brognoli by francescofiligoi on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

We have filmed a total of 17 covers that will be published soon, along with recording teasers off our album.

Hope you like it!


----------



## FireInside (Aug 6, 2012)

Ha ha, fucking ridiculous but extremely badass!


----------



## explosivo (Aug 6, 2012)

Props to your drummer... that's gotta be like playing with a couple baseball bats!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 7, 2012)

explosivo said:


> Props to your drummer... that's gotta be like playing with a couple baseball bats!



Even worse actually, he had to rest some good 30 minutes after this haha


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 7, 2012)

tell him to try some of this with those sticks
then ill be impressed


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 7, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> tell him to try some of this with those sticks
> then ill be impressed




Et voila


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 7, 2012)

This is ridiculous. Thanks for posting


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 7, 2012)

Cheers guys, we might actually use these live for some proper lulzy time


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 8, 2012)

lolmao


----------



## TheBigGroove (Aug 8, 2012)

your drummer actually looks a little bit like Jens. thoroughly enjoyed this...D.E.I. was, believe it or not, the first CD I ever bought...after downloading Transfixion on napster


----------



## bob123 (Aug 8, 2012)

lmao i wasnt mentally prepared for those sticks  


awesome man!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 12, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> your drummer actually looks a little bit like Jens. thoroughly enjoyed this...D.E.I. was, believe it or not, the first CD I ever bought...after downloading Transfixion on napster



Yes he does resemble him a bit, although he definitely sucks at singing haha


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Aug 12, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 14, 2012)

Next playthroughs are Behemoth - Ov Fire And The Void and The Black Dahlia Murder - Deathmask Divine, this time with regular sticks though


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Aug 15, 2012)

Fuckin' LOL!!!

Awesome. Thanks for the video!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 17, 2012)

For the purists and normal size stick defenders, here's another one


----------



## TMM (Sep 14, 2012)

Just saw this today... absolutely hilarious, especially that last one (the biggest blast).


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 16, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahaha! Beneath is my favorite track on DEI, too. Awesome.


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 19, 2012)

Holy shit those are some big sticks!


----------



## StewartEhoff (Sep 25, 2012)

Hahahahahaa, wow, those sticks, where can i get me some of them!?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 26, 2012)

StewartEhoff said:


> Hahahahahaa, wow, those sticks, where can i get me some of them!?



google Pro Mark Giant Sticks


----------



## Zoosadist (Sep 27, 2012)

It looks like he's playing with a pair of rubber fists.


----------



## theomenchild (Nov 17, 2012)

haha this awesome! great cover too!


----------

